# RS232 mit CP340 -> Text auslesen in PC?



## Bär1971 (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten.
Ich fange gerade mit meinem ersten Projekt mit RS232 an. Zum Einsatz kommt eine CP340 um aus einem Barcodeleser einen Text auszulesen, und eine weitere CP340 um einen Text aus einem PC zu empfangen mit welchem der Eingelesene verglichen wird. Dann soll ein Prüfergebniss an den PC übergeben werden.

Ich werde mir mal in Ruhe übers nächste Wochenende das Beispielprogramm im Parametrierpaket ansehen, brauche zunächst hoffentlich mal keine Hilfe wie man mit ner CP340 überhaupt umgeht.

Was mich interessiert ist, gibt es im Internet ein Freewareprogramm zum downloaden, mit welchem ich vom Laptop mit RS232-Schnittstelle (Field-PG) einen Text senden und Empfangen kann, um die ganze Sache auszutesten?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Euer Bär


----------



## marlob (15 Dezember 2009)

Ein paar Beispiele
http://www.der-hammer.info/terminal/
http://www.docklight.de/index_de.htm
oder der Hyperterminal aus Windows


----------



## SW-Mech (15 Dezember 2009)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert ist, gibt es im Internet ein Freewareprogramm zum downloaden, mit welchem ich vom Laptop mit RS232-Schnittstelle (Field-PG) einen Text senden und Empfangen kann, um die ganze Sache auszutesten?


 
Am einfachsten ist, du benutzt dazu das HyperTerminal. Das ist gratis und bei Windows bereits dabei. 

Gruss


----------



## Bär1971 (15 Dezember 2009)

Der Vorschlag von marlob: 
http://www.der-hammer.info/terminal/
sieht für mich als "Laie" schonmal vernünftig aus.

Das HyperTerminal ist nicht direkt intuitiv zu bedienen.
Also was man mit dem wie machen kann ist wohl nur für Wissende...

Trotzdem Danke erstmal

Bär


----------



## jabba (15 Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mehr als 50 CP340 in Betrieb genommen und teste meistens immer mit Hyperterminal, und das ding ist wirklich einfach.
Ich teste damit auch Ethernetverbindungen .

Ich bin schon lange kein Freund mehr von so tollen Tools :TOOL:, weil immer wenn man die braucht hat man die nicht zur Verfügung. Wenn es wie bei Hypterterminal mit Boardmitteln geht, nehme ich die. Diese hat auch ein Kollege oder der Kunde auf dem Rechner.

wenn Du noch nie eine CP340 gemacht hast, schreibe ich dir gerne mal die wichtigstens Sachen (Anfängerfehler) auf.


----------



## mst (15 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr als 50 CP340 in Betrieb genommen und teste meistens immer mit Hyperterminal, und das ding ist wirklich einfach.
> Ich teste damit auch Ethernetverbindungen .
> 
> Ich bin schon lange kein Freund mehr von so tollen Tools :TOOL:, weil immer wenn man die braucht hat man die nicht zur Verfügung. Wenn es wie bei Hypterterminal mit Boardmitteln geht, nehme ich die. Diese hat auch ein Kollege oder der Kunde auf dem Rechner.
> ...


 
Das würde mir auch helfen - muss in naher Zukunft auch damit arbeiten.

mfg


----------



## Bär1971 (15 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wenn Du noch nie eine CP340 gemacht hast, schreibe ich dir gerne mal die wichtigstens Sachen (Anfängerfehler) auf.



Das darfst du gerne machen, wie ich ja schon sagte ist es mein Einstieg in die RS232-Geschichte. (Und dann gleich richtig...)

Ich muss einen Barcodeleser über RS232 auswerten (erste CP340), dann mit einem Code vergleichen den ich von einer übergeordneten Steuerung über RS232 empfange (zweite CP340), verschiedene Messungen auswerten und dann das Messergebniss als Text formulieren und an eine übergeordnete Steuerung über RS232 senden (zweite CP340). Wollte eigentlich ne CPU312 nehmen, oder soll ich doch lieber ne 314 nehmen? Naja, für mich ist es noch ein Rätsel wie ich den Barcode als Text in den DB bekomme und dann wieder als Text raus. Bzw. wie ich freien Text wie z.Bsp "Fehler Etikettendruck" versende.

Gruß Bär


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

*Durch Knie ins Auge geschossen?*

Mal so quer gefragt: Ist es nicht sinnvoller die Daten aus dem Barcodescanner gleich in den PC zu übertragen und dort zu vergleichen? Mal so ohne SPS gedacht. Einfach in z.B. VB programmiert.

Oder ist das ein Studienprojekt...?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> Mal so quer gefragt: Ist es nicht sinnvoller die Daten aus dem Barcodescanner gleich in den PC zu übertragen und dort zu vergleichen? Mal so ohne SPS gedacht. Einfach in z.B. VB programmiert.
> ...?



Hallo,

um das zu beurteilen zu können, müsste man das Gesamtprojekt kennen.

Wenn die SPS anhand der Barcodes was machen muss und die Daten vom
PC eingelesen werden würden, müsstest Du von diesem aus wieder die SPS 
füttern ...


----------



## asci25 (15 Dezember 2009)

@Gerhard Bäurle: 



Bär1971 schrieb:


> Zum Einsatz kommt eine CP340 um aus einem Barcodeleser einen Text auszulesen, und eine weitere CP340 um einen Text aus einem PC zu empfangen mit welchem der Eingelesene verglichen wird. Dann soll ein Prüfergebniss an den PC übergeben werden.



Das hat mich halt ein wenig stutzig gemacht - kann sein, das ich es falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> ...
> Das hat mich halt ein wenig stutzig gemacht - kann sein, das ich es falsch verstanden habe.



Wir kennen halt das weitere Projektumfeld nicht. Könnte ja sein 
dass (a) die Anlage auch laufen soll, wenn der PC mal abstürzt 
oder dass (b) die SPS z. B.  NIO-Teile aussortieren muss.


----------



## asci25 (16 Dezember 2009)

Warten wir doch, was Bär1971 dazu sagt. 

Ich will nicht beurteilen, das sollen nur Denkanstöße sein. Beurteilen, was am besten ist, muß der Ausführende.


----------



## jabba (16 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> Warten wir doch, was Bär1971 dazu sagt.
> 
> Ich will nicht beurteilen, das sollen nur Denkanstöße sein. Beurteilen, was am besten ist, muß der Ausführende.



Was soll eigentlich immer diese verfickte Scheisse wenn eine konkrete und gut Beschriebene Frage kommt, immer eine Antwort zu geben die Hardware zu ändern ? Ist hier nicht die erste Antwort von dir wo nur son Müll rauskommt.
Wenn einer ein Siemens Panel hat, will er kein neues kaufen.
Wenn der Scanner an der SPS ist , ist er da und basta.

Und überhaupt habe ich dieses in einigen Anlagen genau so gelöst, warum ?
Weil die SPS das bauteil erkennt und ich mit dem fest montierten Scanner das Triggersignal auslöse. Aber Du kennst wohl nur Handscanner .

Konstruktiv ist diese vorgehensweise ganz normale Praxis und sehr einfach umzusetzen, und auch z.B. mit Hypterterminal zu simulieren.


----------



## asci25 (16 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> ...verfickte Scheisse...



Was glaubst Du eigentlich, wer Du bist? Mr Superschlau? Stehst Du so arrogant über den Dingen - passieren Dir keine Fehler? 

Warum jammern meine Kunden immer, das SPS-Programmierer arrogante Überflieger sind? So langsam schäme ich mich wirklich für meine Berufsgruppe.

Dises Forum hat mir gezeigt, dass das wirklich so ist. Ich bin raus und weg. Rat brauchte ich sowieso nicht. Helfen ist hier wohl fehl am Platz.


----------



## jabba (16 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> passieren Dir keine Fehler?



Du hast ja nicht nur Blödsinn geschrieben, aber es feht zum Teil Toleranz und das lesen bzw eingehen auf den Fragesteller.



asci25 schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du eigentlich, wer Du bist? Mr Superschlau? Stehst Du so arrogant über den Dingen - passieren Dir keine Fehler?


ICh mache eine Reihe Fehler und ich stehe auch dazu, aber hier geht es nicht um Fehler sonder jemanden statt eine Lösung zu liefern einfach zu sagen man hat die falsche Hardware.




asci25 schrieb:


> Warum jammern meine Kunden immer, das SPS-Programmierer arrogante Überflieger sind? So langsam schäme ich mich wirklich für meine Berufsgruppe.



Sagt mein _Physiotherapeut_ auch immer, aber Deine Kunden kennen Dich ja anscheindend.


----------



## thomas_1975 (16 Dezember 2009)

wäre auch sehr interessiert.


> Zitat von *jabba*
> 
> 
> _Ich hab mehr als 50 CP340 in Betrieb genommen und teste meistens immer mit Hyperterminal, und das ding ist wirklich einfach.
> ...


gruß Thomas


----------



## jabba (16 Dezember 2009)

Bin dabei mal so ein Musterprojekt zu erstellen, wird aber noch bis zum WE dauern. Da dann mit Kommentaren zu Problemen.


----------



## Bär1971 (16 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Bin dabei mal so ein Musterprojekt zu erstellen, wird aber noch bis zum WE dauern. Da dann mit Kommentaren zu Problemen.



Hm, erstmal an Alle:
aufhören mit Streiten. Streit gehört nicht in dieses Portal. Wir sind doch alles Praktiker, jeder auf seinem Gebiet und Spezialisation.

Hm, wie kann ich die Anforderung besser beschreiben? Ich versuchs mal: 

Der Kunde übergiebt der SPS über eine CP340 (RS232C, Einstellung ASCII) einen Text. Dieser Text ist in einem 2D-Code auf dem Prüfling aufgedruckt. Ein fest installierter 2D-Code-Leser soll das Etikett auslesen und übergiebt den gelesenen Text über eine weitere CP340 (RS232C, Einstellung ASCII) an die SPS. Die SPS vergleicht die Informationen und erkennt dadurch das der richtige Prüfling eingelegt wurde. Dann werden verschiedene Prüfungen in der Anlage durchgeführt (das hat aber hier eben nichts mit der Kommunikation zu tun). Abschliessend muss die SPS bei einer fehlerhaften Prüfung das Ergebniss als Text (z.Bsp. "Etikett fehlerhaft") wieder über die erste CP340 an den Kunden zurücksenden.

Hört sich eigentlich einfach an, aber wenn man noch nie was mit ner CP340 getan hat ist es erstmal etwas undurchsichtig. Eben auch mit den Datenformaten für den DB zum (zwischen)speichern. Ich kenn eben bisher nur Bit, Byte, Double, Real... eben numerische Operationen. Text verarbeiten ist neu für mich. Ebenso das Thema serielle Kommunikation.

Denke wenn die Anlage mal aufgebaut ist und man anfangen kann zu programmieren wirds Schritt für Schritt klarer. Das Problem wird aber sein das wenns mal soweit ist, die Software eigentlich schon fertig sein sollte. Ihr kennt das ja. Wenn mal Strom drauf ist, ist schon der Laster bestellt *grins*. Deshalb versuch ich eben so viel wie möglich im Vorfeld an Infos zu ergattern.

Gruß Bär


----------



## jabba (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Bär1971,

wir streiten nicht, wir tauschen Meinungen aus, und die sind halt manchmal nur mit Nachdruck zu vermitteln. Alleine in deiner Beschreibung hast du ja sehr gut die Verhältnisse dargelegt. Meine Ausschweifungen beziehen sich drauf Dich nicht mit sachen zu konfrontieren die gar nicht Dein Problem sind, das bringt auf allen Seiten nur Verwirrung.

Ich fand die erste Beschreibung schon sehr gut.

Also, die CP340 ist echt kein Hexenwerk und sehr einfach zu händeln , wenn man prinzipiell mit der Seriellen Kommunikation klar kommt.

Mal auf die schnelle die gravierensten Anfängerfehler:
(Auch wenn es einem Blöd vorkommt, sind es Sachen die hier im Forum passiert sind und ich will diese im Vorfeld klarstellen auf wenn die meisten sagen ist doch klar)

1. Baudrate,Parität, Stopbit usw. festlegen
2. Baugruppe parametrieren, prüfen ob die Werte drin sind
    Für die Parametrierung muss die Software von der beigelegten CD installiert werden, erst dann kann man in der Hardwareconfig den Button Parameter drücken
3. Die FB's in das Programme integrieren
   FB2 Receive und FB3 Send
4. Für jeden FB einen eigenen Instanz-DB anlegen
5. bei den FB's die richtige Laddr-Adresse eintragen
  Wenn in der Hardwareconfig steht 260 dann 260 eintragen
-- Der Einfachheit halber verwende ich hier Merker, kann ander gemacht werden
6. Einen Merker (kann ein Dbx sein oder FB ) bilden wenn man senden will, dieser wird vom Done oder einem Timeout gelöscht
7. Der Empfang steht immer auf True bei EN_R ausser beim senden.
8. WICHTIG: Beim Empfang ist NDR nur für einen Zyklus auf 1 also sofort reagieren.


Mal auf die schnelle


----------



## Bär1971 (16 Dezember 2009)

hallo jabba,

du schreibst bei Laddr-Adresse 250 eintragen wenn in der Hardwareconfig 260 steht? Schreibfehler, oder ist das so?
Vielleicht kannst du mir auch noch Infos zur "Textverarbeitung" geben... 
Das Forum hat viiiel Speicherplatz und ich gugg, jeden Morgen, oder Abend mal kurz rein.

Gruß Bär


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2009)

@Jabba
Setz doch mal an oberste Stelle deiner Liste:
VERKABELUNG und PINBELEGUNG

Wenn ich Probleme mit serieller Kommunikation hab, dann reiss ich erstmal alle Sub-D-Stecker auseinander 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jabba (16 Dezember 2009)

Jeep

da kuck ich schon garnicht mehr drauf, meistens mache ich das ja selber, dann passt es. Hab aber einen Kunden denen hab ich das schon zig mal erkärt die machen immer TXD-Txd und RxD-Rxd weil :shock: Schwarz auf Schwarz und Blau auf Blau gehört.

Deshalb teste ich immer mit meinem Kabel Notebook->SPS und Notebook->externes Gerät. Hab seit Jahren für so etwas imm einen kleine Lötkolben im Werkzeugkoffer.


----------



## Bär1971 (17 Dezember 2009)

Denke mal ein normales Nullmodemkabel ist das Richtige...
oder muss es eines ohne Hardwareflusskontrolle sein?

(Quelle für die Pinbelegungen:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullmodem-Kabel)

Gruß Bär


----------



## jabba (19 Dezember 2009)

Was hast Du denn für einen Scanner, einen Handscanner oder einen fest montierten. Wer scannt das Etikett ein Benutzer (d.h. die SPS weiss nicht wann Daten kommen) oder die SPS (Das heisst man kann prüfen ob gescannt wurde)

Nullmodem braucht Du bei Verbindung SPS->PC

5-5
2-3
3-2

Da die CP bei ASCII Übertragung nur 9600Baud kann reicht es meistens aus keine Hardwareflusskonntrolle zu machen, aber man sollte eventuelll XOn/Xoff fahren auf jedem fall wenn man größere Mengen oder Senden und Empfangen macht.
Wenn z.B. nur der Scanner Daten sendet (meist nur ein paar Byte) geht das auch ohne.


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

ein fest montierter 2D-Code-Leser von Keyence. Trigger wird von SPS ausgegeben.


----------



## jabba (20 Dezember 2009)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> ein fest montierter 2D-Code-Leser von Keyence. Trigger wird von SPS ausgegeben.



OK das ist kein Problem, anbei mal das erst Musterprojekt.
Hast du schon Angaben wie die Kommunikation mit dem PC ablaufen soll ?

Zu dem Muster:
Wäre schön über eine Rückmeldung ob da grobe Fehler drin sind.
Oder was noch fehlen würde.
Das Beispiel ist extra einfach gehalten, ich weiss manches wäre mit FB und /oder Pointer schöner, es geht hier aber nicht um den Programierstil sondern darum jemanden die Funktion so einfach wie möglich zu erklären. Wenn derjenige das ja alles kann, ist es kein Problem das so wie gewünscht umzusetzen.

Als nächstes kommt dann senden zum PC mit Antwort.


----------



## Bär1971 (21 Dezember 2009)

Hallo jabba,

erstmal danke für das Beispielprog. Und nein, ich weis noch nicht wie ich mit dem PC kommunizieren soll. Ich weis nur, auch über RS232 mit CP340 un dich muss einen Klartext empfangen und schicken... 

Gruß Bär


----------

